# Pearl Harbor Soundtrack has never been available for streaming in the USA?



## storyteller (Nov 26, 2022)

Licensing issue I assume? Otherwise, what could possibly prevent HZ's Pearl Harbor from ever being on Spotify of iTunes Music in the USA? I once was able to stream it by changing an iTunes music subscription to Canada... but then Apple blocked that from happening. So, to my knowledge, it has never been available for streaming in the USA. It is one of my favorite soundtracks of all time. Just curious what could possibly be the holdup with it... anyone know?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 26, 2022)

No idea about iTunes, but it's on YouTube.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 26, 2022)

Thx. I do have it in other sources. It would just be nice to have it on my Spotify playlists and such so I don’t have to jump around to other apps. Good to know about YouTube tho!


----------

